# Ever tried "Color Oops" hair color remover?



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a product called Color Oops?

I've been debating about going back to something more like my natural color (dark blonde) and adding lighter blond highlights. I need to rid myself of the red hair dye I've been using for years first. Too cheap to go to a professional (and too fearful my ass will be too fat for the shampooing chair), I bought this product but have yet to try it. The reviews were mostly positive. Just wondering if anyone here has some advice?

Here's the product description:

Takes you back to your original color.
Gently removes permanent & semi-permanent hair color.
Takes only 20 minutes.
Safe and easy.
Ammonia free/Bleach free.
Re-color the same day.
Color Oops! is a safe and effective way to remove unwanted hair color in just 20 minutes.
Color Oops! reverses the hair coloring process by shrinking down the hair color molecule so small that it simply washes away.
Color Oops! is bleach and ammonia free and will not have the same damaging effects as bleach or ammonia based products.
Color Oops! Selector:
Extra Strength - Over 48 hrs - For removal of hair coloring beyond 48 hours.
Since some permanent hair coloring lightens hair during the coloring process, removal of artificial coloring may not restore your hair to its original, natural shade.
Color Oops will restore your hair color to its lightest shade, regardless if it is natural or artificial.
Product not tested on animals.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 6, 2008)

Red stains pretty badly, and you might not get it anywhere near a blonde shade. It might only go to Orange. Personally, I would suggest a professional product called "Metalex". You can get it at Sally beauty. I used it numerous times with much success. The directions are on the bottle. But again, you may or may not get all of the red out. You may also end up needing a color corrector or filler after lifting out some of the color. I really depends on how long you've been coloring your hair, what you've been coloring it with, and how over processed the ends are. 

Honestly, I would recommend going to a professional for this. Because if you end up with some odd color, you may end up having to go anyway.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 6, 2008)

I've got to second Sandie on going to a professional. 

First of all, you can see the chairs of a shop when you walk in... I still fit in shampoo chairs, so I seriously doubt you'll have an issue. If the chairs don't look right, hit the road and try another place. If they look right, just walk in, disarm them with "I have a strange/silly request... I'd like to try out your shampoo chairs" and go sit down. They really won't care. 

I know it's not easy, but think about how great it will be to find a good place that has chairs that fit your butt!  My hairdresser is great, when she got a new place I asked her about her new chairs and she said "I had you in mind... you'll be fine!" 

Second, having a professional do this will help you get a good middle fix if the color goes wacky. You can get a veggie dye or a semi-perm mid color while you work your way back. Sometimes it's a multi-step process to get where you want to be... and having a professional track that and help you remain looking "normal" while you're doing it is really an invaluable service. 

Good luck and post pix pls, tnx.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

I know you're both right.. I could end up with something seriously scary with this DIY stuff or even worse, further damage my hair. And YES I totally agree, AM, how great it would be to find a place that works for me (and my butt) that I could go back to regularly. I would be such a happy fatty. We're moving about half an hour away in a few weeks. I will look for a salon near the new town.

Thank you both. You convinced me. I'm returning this Oops stuff. It's way too risky!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2008)

Funny you should ask this question. I am right now using a product called "Color Fix" to get the black dye out of my hair so I can go a bit lighter. It is working. I have done 2 treatments so far and the color is lifting. But since I have been coloring my hair black on my owm for years it is about 4 shades of dark brown to dark red right now. The darkest color on the ends and it gets lighter toward the roots.I plan on 2 more treatments using heat to lift it enough so I can color it a medium to light brown.

It smells like rotten eggs! But it is not drying out my hair or breaking it. So, I'm OK with it so far. I also work out of the house so not going anywhere for a few days is an option for me. 

So in a couple days I hope to be a lighter shade of brown. We shall see.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried "Color Oops" once and it was a total disaster -- I was trying to rid my hair of some ill-advised red dye and this product promised to "gently free the color molecules" from my hair so that they could be rinsed away..I followed the instructions to the T and I ended up with something that wasn't exactly platinum blond, more like a shocking egg-yolk yellow...fortunately I had a box of brown hair dye on hand so I was able to remedy the calamity. Needless to say, my hair was a _lot_ more damaged after using this product than it was before.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, having now done 3 treatments on my hair - my hair is now a red/orange color. It's not horrible but I intend to color it tonight after using a protein filler and I want to stay red - just not so orange.


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 11, 2008)

The way hair dye works, is that it basically hollows out your existing color (through bleaching, even on darker colors) and then re-fills the holes in your hair follicles with the pigment. Unless you're using demi-permanant, additive ONLY dyes that don't contain bleaching agents, you can't just "release the hair molecules" without doing some serious stripping and damaging of your hair. The weird color leftover after using stripping products is just what's left of your poor, depleted hair follicle. I'd second the seeing a professional...there are just too many factors going and you're messing with chemicals, not food dye. After letting a friend give me highlights back when I was 16, I had to strip my color entirely and go dark brown...and i've never changed it since (except I've gone red, but it was still dark).


----------

